
The Emu War - areoform
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emu_War#The_%22War%22
======
cptnapalm
I miss the "war box" one where it listed the opposing factions leadership and
the Great Emu Emperor. Also, in the casualty box, Australia's listed 10,000
rounds of ammunition and their dignity.

~~~
simonsarris
LOL apparently there's a long history of those edits, reverting + protecting
the page, un-protecting it, and it happening again.

Here's one:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Emu_War&oldid=477...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Emu_War&oldid=477149005)

~~~
NamTaf
We have this weird self-depreciating pride about losing the War, and like to
talk it up a bit. It doesn't surprise me that a bunch of larrikans keep trying
to put it back on the page. Pushing back against Wiki's uptight rules on
seriousness like this is a great example of the subversive Aussie humour. Good
on 'em!

~~~
Larrikin
I've never seen the term for my username in the wild outside of a thesaurus
and a band that was popular a long time ago.

------
kazinator
> _Instead, the bounty system that had been instigated in 1923 was continued,
> and this proved to be effective: 57,034 bounties were claimed over a six-
> month period in 1934._

Someone probably started raising the birds to cash in on the bounty.

~~~
chris_wot
That’s what happened with feral hogs:

[https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/gimletmedia.com/amp/shows/re...](https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/gimletmedia.com/amp/shows/reply-
all/n8hw3d)

~~~
tvanantwerp
The good old cobra effect at work!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect)

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
>This time the gunners waited until the birds were in close proximity before
opening fire. The gun jammed after only twelve birds were killed and the
remainder scattered before any more could be shot

Reading this account almost seemed like the real life version of "Star Trek
Crew Meets the Road Runner" [https://boards.fool.com/star-trek-crew-meets-the-
road-runner...](https://boards.fool.com/star-trek-crew-meets-the-road-
runner-18605364.aspx)

~~~
goatinaboat
It is easy to mock the Australian army but when the Commonwealth needed them
they answered the call. Same with the Canadians.

~~~
lostlogin
Exactly, and the Australians and other colonials died gloriously for the
empire. What a waste. I’m a sarcastic New Zealander.

~~~
jimmux
We should have sent the emus.

------
chris_wot
I have been maintaining a list of interesting facts in Wikipedia. It’s kind of
a supplement to their Unusual Articles [1].

My list can be found here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Chris.sherlock](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Chris.sherlock)

Emu Wars is one of the facts I know of.

1\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Unusual_articles](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Unusual_articles)

~~~
EdwardDiego
Thanks for the great list, now to disappear down the wikihole :)

------
happyneal
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXpu6tbFCsI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXpu6tbFCsI)

------
taveras
For those who like to laugh about this, one of my favorite subreddits is
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Emuwarflashbacks/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Emuwarflashbacks/)

------
isbjorn16
I legitimately thought this was just an Aussie joke.

Huh.

~~~
chris_wot
Wait till you find out about Drop Bears!

~~~
yesenadam
Some good info on them here from the Australian Museum.

[https://australianmuseum.net.au/learn/animals/mammals/drop-b...](https://australianmuseum.net.au/learn/animals/mammals/drop-
bear/)

------
sbmthakur
> The Emu command had evidently ordered guerrilla tactics, and its unwieldy
> army soon split up into innumerable small units that made use of the
> military equipment uneconomic.

Would like to know what other tactics were employed by the "Emu command". :)

------
bodandly
The Dollop podcast did a great episode on this:
[https://allthingscomedy.com/podcasts/111---the-emu-war-
live](https://allthingscomedy.com/podcasts/111---the-emu-war-live)

------
whoopdedo
I can't help but notice that the official coat of arms for Australia contains
on it an emu.

------
RufusJacksons
I need to hear an episode of the podcast “The Dollop” on this one

------
ReptileMan
TLDR: The Emus won ...

